

Pet projects and hiring decisions - chokolad
http://ayende.com/blog/102403/pet-projects-and-hiring-decisions

======
smoyer
Want an easy way to identify people with that passion? Are you willing to pay
a bit more?

Most people that start out as developers don't last - they either switch
careers or go into management. So when you come across someone who's been in
the workforce longer than that but is doing their daily work using a
current/bleeding edge technology, you'll know you're looking at someone with
the a passion for programming.

Bonus points if the candidate went into management and switched back to
coding.

Note that I realize there's a hybrid ... managers that code. They may not be
as dedicated to the craft as someone who's switched back to being a full-time
programmer but they are fun to work for.

